# Designer Breeds- Can I Make Money With These?



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Since the Labradoddles, Golden Doodles, Shepadoddles are wildly successful new breeds. I have been thinking of some new breeds. Let me know what you think.
1. French Bulldog X Greater Swiss Mountain Dog= Great French
2. Boxer X Silky Terrier= Silky Boxer
3. Dandie Dinmont Terrier X Bearded Collie= Bearded Dandie
4. American Water Spaniel X Finnish Spitz= Spitz Water
5. Rhodesian Ridgeback X Polish Lowland Sheepdog= Lowland Ridgeback
6. Plott X Chinese Crested= Chinese Plott
7. Saint Bernard X Italian Greyhound= Italian Saint
8. There was one more, but that is a bit "racey" for this site. PM me for that idea.


----------



## jared warren (Oct 9, 2009)

i like the lowland ridgeback. pm me the racey one i dont have enough post to send pm


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

With the Plott hound X Chinese Crested mix, you may actually come up with the ugliest breed of dog in the world.
I'm currently working on my Bulldog X Shi Tzu cross to expand my kennels. Currently we specialize in British Silver Pointing Labradoodles.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

the Significant Other wants her next dog to be a Golden Doodle.....please shoot me.


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

I think that the only way to go is to take the number 1 (French Bull Dog X Greater Swiss Mountain Dog) and then cross that dog with the Shi Tzu. They we would have a "Great Bull Sh**"


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

fred0157H7 said:


> A friend of mine has a Jack Russell x Shi Tzu cross, and yes it's called a JackShiT


Thats a good one. 

Send the the last one I am curious.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

There is a lady on the side of the highway here that adverstises "Schnoodle dogs-CKC Papers."


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> There is a lady on the side of the highway here that adverstises "Schnoodle dogs-CKC Papers."


that would be the Continental Kennel Club where just about anything can be registered

http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/Registration.aspx



Josiah Greene said:


> the Significant Other wants her next dog to be a Golden Doodle.....please shoot me.


that might be justification for replacing the SO


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

EdA said:


> that would be the Continental Kennel Club where just about anything can be registered
> 
> http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/Registration.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chessie and a Lab for a Chessador


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Black Tan Coonhound Irish Red and White Setter= Black Tan Red and White Setterhound

Toy Fox Terrier X Puli= Puli Toy

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier X Silky Terrier X Smooth Terrier= Soft Silky Smooth Terrier

Chow Chow X Great Dane= Great Chow


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Josiah Greene said:


> the Significant Other wants her next dog to be a Golden Doodle.....please shoot me.


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

That is just wrong. 

What would I get if I bred Weezie to a Norwhich Terrier? Anyone?








A Jackwhich. 

Not going to happen-but it would be cute.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

At least these can clean dishes....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I was going to breed a Lhasa Apso to a Shih Tzu... but then I realized I'd just get Lotsa *hit. :razz::razz::razz:

Sorry, that was bad but not as bad as Paul's photo. Darn I had just gotten that image out of my mind.... Anne


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

windycanyon said:


> I was going to breed a Lhasa Apso to a Shih Tzu... but then I realized I'd just get Lotsa *hit. :razz::razz::razz:
> 
> Sorry, that was bad but not as bad as Paul's photo. Darn I had just gotten that image out of my mind.... Anne


 
yeah, it has that effect on people.....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> At least these can clean dishes....


This photo makes me want to poke my eyes out with an icepick......

Where in the hell did you find this?

WRL


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Where can you buy one of those???
And, have all the required health checks been done????

Regards, tired of doing dishes, and maybe they could dust, too.....


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

One of my siblings gave me a big coffeetable book Designer Dogs for Christmas as a joke. I wish I could say the book is a joke, but it's real: it has photo essays on the trendiest designer mutts. In addition to the staples (Labradoodles, chesadors, cockapoos, goldendoodles, puggles, etc.) here are just a few it lists as popular:

*Cavachon*--Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Bichon Frise
*Papipoo*--Papillion x Poodle
*Yochon*--Bichon x Yorkie
*Zuchon*--Bichon x Shih Tzu
*Malshi*--Maltese x Shih Tzu
*Pekeapoo*--Pekinese x Poodle
*Chiweenie*--Chihuahua x Dachshund
*Jackabee*--Jack Russell x Beagle
*Labbe*--Lab x Beagle
*Comfort Retriever*--Golden x Cocker Spaniel
*Bagle Hound*--Beagle x Basset
*Australian Labradoodle*--the usual 2 + Curly Coat, IWS & Cockers 
*Labmaraner*--Lab x Weim (Fancy that! breeders who admit their silver Labs are mutts!)
*Brat*--Boston Terrier x American Rat Terrier

Anyway after looking through this book it seems like anything crossed with a poodle looks like a generic shaggy dog. I personally like poodles, but OMG the crosses are uniformly hideous. I was surprised to see some breeds that aren't very common used so widely as crosses. Some of them look awfully cute, but I'm sure the photographer made sure the sample designer mutt photographed was not one of the horrors that must surely result in some of the crosses.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

I want to start with a schnauzer x poodle cross, preferably sticking with the miniature poodle. This will keep the dog on the smaller side; I want to take the product of that cross, the "Schnoodle", and breed it to a Lab. Thus, the "LabraSchnoodle". Small enough to be a great house dog, absolutely guaranteed to never shed, and just the perfect "must have" dog starting at about $2500. <sigh>


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

There are some Labmaraner right now in the paper! Can't even pronounce it!lol


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Check this out http://www.silverandcharcoalkennels.com/


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

People buy these things and board them with us. A couple of observations:

-The "papers" that they get, like from the Cockapoo Registry, are much prettier, fancier, and more colorful than the little half sheet from AKC. In fact they're prettier than an AKC title certificate. And the owners seem to value them, because they bring them in a folder to show at the kennel when they board their dog.

-Some crosses come in surprising colors or patterns, like a golden brindle cockapoo. I go in circles wondering if the genes for these colors can really be hidden in the parent breeds, or if the dog is just not what it's made out to be.

-Puggles seem popular just because of the name. Most people I know who've met them say they're about as unappealing as you'd imagine, crossing a dog that gets its appeal from being a basic "natural" dog with one whose appeal comes from being really distorted.

A local con artist here sells "mini golden doodles" for big money. Just breeds Golden bitches to her mini poodle--no clearances, no titles, no nothing.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Brian, you have too much time on your hands.

I can't bekeive nobody has mentioned it.
Bulldog X ****zu = Bullshits


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

I want to establish the coonador. It is a mix of a Chocolate Lab and a red boned hound. It is the all around Red Neck hunting breed for tracking, treeing, upland and waterfowl. I am sure it will be a best seller with the ******** of North Carolina. Especially when I ask $1500.00 a dog. If it cost that much it must be good.

Richard


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

afdahl said:


> A local con artist here sells "mini golden doodles" for big money. Just breeds Golden bitches to her mini poodle--no clearances, no titles, no nothing


That's what I'm talking about. Big bucks and low overhead. After seeing an ad for Shepadoddles $2,700 a pop. I thought what the heck, let's get in on this action and clean up.
They say the name of the game boy 
is riding the gravy train
 Pink Floyd


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

fred0157H7 said:


> A friend of mine has a Jack Russell x Shi Tzu cross, and yes it's called a JackShiT


And thats what they are worth


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Losthwy said:


> That's what I'm talking about. Big bucks and low overhead. After seeing an ad for Shepadoddles $2,700 a pop. I thought what the heck, let's get in on this action and clean up.
> They say the name of the game boy
> is riding the gravy train
> Pink Floyd


 

This is what I can't figure out for the life of me.... Why is it that our rescues and shelters don't get in on the game and start marketing the rescues more "creatively"? I HAVE suggested it locally! 

The ones around here are stocked w/ Pitadors, Shepadors, RottenLabs, Lhasapoos (lotsapoo), Cockledoodledoos.................... and more!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

windycanyon said:


> This is what I can't figure out for the life of me.... Why is it that our rescues and shelters don't get in on the game and start marketing the rescues more "creatively"? I HAVE suggested it locally!
> 
> The ones around here are stocked w/ Pitadors, Shepadors, RottenLabs, Lhasapoos (lotsapoo), Cockledoodledoos.................... and more!


Well worth exploring.* Anything* to give those dogs a home is a good thing.


----------



## Takem_brewer (Jun 8, 2010)

www. psp-pack.us 
Check them out, they have weimapeakes. Not the outrageous price of the doodles, but the same price as their purebred chesapeakes? Those kinds of dogs used to be in the give away guides in the local paper and now people are actually willing to spend a lot of money on these dogs? Still confused?


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

How about a collie x pitbull mix? (Polly?)

It might still attack you but afterward it will go for help.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

See ad in RTF general classifieds. I know of three different "breeders" in England that are doing the "dalador" on purpose and getting $800 and up. These are a steal at under $50!!!! Heck, for $800 you can buy the whole litter and have all three "acceptable" colors!!!!


----------



## Bob Glover (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave Flint said:


> How about a collie x pitbull mix? (Polly?)
> 
> It might still attack you but afterward it will go for help.


A better idea might be a lab X pitbull cross--'pitador' or 'labull'. A great marketing slogan would be "it might chew your arm off, but would always bring it back!"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2010)

Just keep the breeds the way they are....too many of this and that so people can cash in.
As for cross a pitbull.....get a life, or better yet save a life from this 'dog'.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

There's a commerical breeder here in Oklahoma that breeds mini-aussies and hybrids including doodle-types. It's amazing the prices she is able to wrench from unsuspecting and gullible clients for these mixed breed pups..

caveat emptor


----------

